# confused with price matching



## tommyslotz69 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, after doing some research here I finally decided which equipment I am going to get. I found a great deal on a rena xp3. I also read here where petsmart price matches. Well after calling two different stores in the area and being assured that they do in fact price match even online stores, I went to purchase the filter after which I was told they made a mistake and only price match their own online store. The only reason I went to petsmart is that I didn"t want to wait the 5 to 7 days for shipping. Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

From everything I have heard and read about that, Petsmart only price matches from their own website at petsmart.com

Some people may have gotten lucky in the past, but that was an exception rather than the norm. 
They should only be price matching from their website.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

'price matching' equals lazy marketing. considering the ease of price checking these days, i would assume any store expecting me to report their errs, and still buy from them, are counting on ignorance to pay their rent. i tend to stop shopping at these types of stores unless their convenience exceeds the value of better pricing found elsewhere.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've done some fairly extensive 'research' to get to the bottom of this question...

PetSmart's pricmatching policy is not documented publicly anywhere. Nor is it anywhere advertised that they do pricematching.

The standard employee handbood for PetSmart employees does not mention pricematching.

I have been told that the PetSmart managers manual is the only place it is anywhere documented, although I have never ben able to personally see a copy of this, nor was the manager I befriended willing to tell me exactly what it says. She played it off like she would check for me later but was too buy righ tthen (although she was too busy because she was talking to me???). Although I asked several times she never gave me an answer.

So take what you can get, and if your not happy with what you are offered take your business elsewhere. I feel that they use the "price matching" myth to get people int eh doors, then do not honor it.

Also be aware that earlier this year PetSmart raised many of their online prices to match what they sell for in the store. Right after this several other online stores bumped some of their prices up, as even with the bump up they were still cheaper.

Pricematching your own prices is not price matching at all... it's selling for your own prices :?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Many stores price match including most box stores. 
It is correct that petsmart and petco only match their online prices.
Pet supplies plus price matches any and all competitors including online retailers.
Print it out, bring it in and the manager will verify at point of sale.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Pet supplies plus price matches any and all competitors including online retailers.


Is this policy written out anywhere public? In an offical sense?

If so please link it for us as I'm sure many of us would be very grateful to have that opportunity...


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

The Petsmart in my area does price match even with online retailers. I just got a Python 50ft for $46 instead of their $70 price tag in the store. I have also done this with an aquaclear 70 filter and a 200w stealth heater. I guess it all depends on the store?


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

My local Petsmart price matches also..just p/u a Whisper 100 air pump for$17 - $5 in store coupon =$12..their price was $39.99!..I do it all the time when I'm not placing a big order online..tax is almost always cheaper than shipping...although sometimes they don't have what I'm looking for then a place an order online at Pet Solutions.com ,Dr. Fosters, or Jemhco... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Wilpir


----------



## mikeski (Apr 26, 2006)

My petsmart does not price match, even from their own on-line store.

But they do honor the warranty if you purchased it from the on-line petsmart.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Toby_H, the pet supplies plus has a big yellow and green stick-on sign on the store front glass.

It can't be missed so I don't know what kind of official document you are describing but it doesn't get more public than that.

I am guessing that not all of these stores do this but all of the stores in the Cleveland area do.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Try Drs. Foster and Smith. Lots cheaper than most places for big items. I try to support my LFS as much as possible (and lord knows I do!), but for big things I do F&S... just to keep my fish keeping disease in check financially. :lol:

The big box stores I find to be gougingly expensive, considering the quantities they purchase these items from the manufacturer/distributor. Prices just low enough to undercut the LFS.

-Ryan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Toby_H, the pet supplies plus has a big yellow and green stick-on sign on the store front glass.
> 
> It can't be missed so I don't know what kind of official document you are describing but it doesn't get more public than that.
> 
> I am guessing that not all of these stores do this but all of the stores in the Cleveland area do.


I was hoping for a link to a page with a full description of thier pricematching policy...

But ya know... a big yellow sign in the front window is pretty darn public  I'll have to drive by the PSP near me to see if they have such a sign or honor such a policy.

Thanks for the tip Smells!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The only problem with psp is the company doesn't seem to be internet savy.

The only thing you can get out of them is the monthly circulator and it searches by area code.

Not to mention they seem sort of limited in the equipment department so you may not find the exact model of what you are looking for.

You may have to go in the store, check to see what they have on hand and then price match from the cheapest retailer you can find.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:


> You may have to go in the store, check to see what they have on hand and then price match from the cheapest retailer you can find.


 i wouldn't be that dedicated even if i was staff. the best deal deserves the sale, and bush sitters should be left sitting in their bush.


----------



## tommyslotz69 (Nov 16, 2008)

I decided to take smellsfishys' advice and went to pet supplies plus. They didn't have any signs regarding their price matching, so I asked one of the employees who didn't seem to care. Got the manager (probably 19 yo) and she clarified the policy which they do until Feb.09. so I got a price off ebay for a brand new ac110 53 bucks and they honored it. Now thats customer service. All I can say now is petsmart can kiss my ***


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I buy everything online big box petstores are overpriced and tend to not have the animals best interest in mind.

I even order dogfood online.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

> 'price matching' equals lazy marketing. considering the ease of price checking these days


I wouldn't go that far. They are able to make much more money from the people that are not aware of lower prices elsewhere. And why should they just lower there price to compete with other internet dealers? There is far less overhead with internet stores (yes even there own) and you do and should pay a little more for the convenience of going to a store where they have to pay rent, electricity, employees, etc. The fact that they will match internet sites is a plus as far as I am concerned. And NO I do not, and have never worked for any pet store, I am just being realistic.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Many stores price match including most box stores.
> *It is correct that petsmart and petco only match their online prices.*
> Pet supplies plus price matches any and all competitors including online retailers.
> Print it out, bring it in and the manager will verify at point of sale.


When have you gotten PetCo to match their online prices?? I've called corporate several times to try and get a price match only to be turned down.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I asked the store manager and he told me they do price match but limit it to their online pricing and certain retailers in the area.

These policies must be specific to certain areas because all big box stores do some type of price matching in my area.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was told that they ONLY price match Brick & Mortor stores within a certain mile radius, dont remember the exact number. She informed me that they, meaning that store, will not price match petco.com nor will any other store.

Per Petco.com's website:
7. Do your stores price match your Internet prices?
Unfortunately, we are unable to match online prices at our stores. This is why we offer a disclaimer at the bottom of each web page stating online prices, offers and selection may vary from those of our retail stores.

You're lucky if your local Petco does it.


----------



## mikeski (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't mind paying a little more for a product if I can walk home with it the same day. Sometimes to me that is worth something. Depends on the situation.

So a lot of time I will ask how close can you come to the lowest internet price.


----------

